# Swedish Picks 2019 (all kind of Swedish sports)



## shawshank (Feb 23, 2019)

*Farjestad BK - Timra*
Today, 23 Feb 2019, 15:15










						Farjestad - Timra Betting Odds, Hockey - SHL 2018/2019
					

Compare hockey betting odds on SHL 2018/2019 match Farjestad - Timra.




					www.oddsportal.com
				





Pick Färjestad score over 3.5 goals
1.71 pinnacle
2 units

Brutal form on FBK...playing really good and is the best team in Sweden right now.
Timrå change coach but it will be a very difficult game .

No major worries for Färjestad....
Should win easy


----------

